# Guardsman, a day in the life of



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

A day in the life of a guardsman_Sequestered by the imperial guard recruitment department:
Casualties reduced and evacuation times improved as part of the recruitment drive:_​
0230 hours and its time to get up. Dragging the rest of the squad out of their sleeping systems I start sorting my kit out. I make sure all my kit is in order and ready for our hunting patrol. I confirm I have all my ammo and plenty of drinking water, tow of the most vital items in this hell hole. 0330 and my squad is ready to move out, we lead the way to the objective area in pitch black. The green circle of my night vision goggles is the only reason I can see the guy in front of me. Its and odd feeling moving silently through the ruined building of this once prosperous world. The only sound the occasional bark of a dog or the crackle of my vox unit. As the sun rises we reach out objective area. Going firm we await orders to begin or search of the target compounds and ruins for signs of the Ork invaders. A few hours later as I am wading through a shallow river of cooling water we get the word! 
Orks are in the area.
One of the other platoons moves into the ruins of a town hall as we begin to move forwards, scouting for the ork’s encampment, although we have yet to see them we are aware of their presents. We can hear bellows and shouting coming from our front
“Cpl Grundar, your sections point” the words I have been dreading to hear. SO off we go again looking for a fight 
Minuets later we find one.
Having seen what I believe to be enemy movement I get my squad into cover forming a fire base from which to engage the green skin bastards. I activate my vox unit to call in mortars; surprise surprise just when you need it comms goes down. I start passing information down the squad using the hand gestures taught to us in basic training. Hopefully one of the new guys doesn’t mess the signal up. Before our mortars can be brought to bare we are spotted and engaged, luck for me my section has deployed the heavy bolter. As the orks begin their charge across the open ground my squad engages them with rapid lasgun fire and the heavy slugs of the bolter. Our withering fire power quickly cuts down the first wave; thank the throne it’s only a small raiding party. My second in command takes over controlling the rate of fire as I move to the Platoon HQ to brief the boss on the enemy’s location. It’s not long before mortars and heavy artillery are raining down and the ork encampment is destroyed before they can mount a counter attack. Further up the line some one has been hit by shrapnel.
Using our scouts as a cover group we begin to evacuate the casualty to a pick up point. A medi chimera rolls in and the wounded guardsman is sped off back toward our main operating base.
Back at out patrol base I ensure all my guys are ok and that they haven’t left any trail (these orks can get sneaky at times)
An hour or so later after a vox debriefing from company command I set down with the rest of my lads and get a cup of caffeine down my neck. Tails of heroism are already being told as we begin to relax. 
I think about how it could have all gone wrong and about how lucky we are. In less then a day we are back out hunting yet another party of orks, trying to gain a foot hold so that our main assault can land.
What a job

Cpl Grundar 102nd rapid air assault, Ballephroian guard
Fin​
Ok guys any feed back would be most welcome


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

kool. You should make this a series of days say in a week and have a story line begin to emerge. It could be written as a letter to someone, or as a journal entry. Just MHO


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

imperialdudes said:


> kool. You should make this a series of days say in a week and have a story line begin to emerge. It could be written as a letter to someone, or as a journal entry. Just MHO



thank you dude, to be honest i have plenty of material to make a few months of storie. I put this up as i had written it out on paper a while back so it was quick and easy to type out. Writing some more IG propergander might just be the ticket


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice short, few minor spelling issues etc, although its easy to miss them if you are writing off the top of your head, seems more important to get the words down than worry about the spelling.  I do the same tbh and it doesn't help that at work the PC is without a spellchecker.

Anyways, certainly something that is worth continuing. :good:


----------

